# cooking schools in china??????? HELP!!!



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

dear all,
hi, i want to ask about cooking school in china, full time course if possible with a degree. if anyone knows some information i would really really appreciate it.  thanks very much and please HELP!!! ASAP


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

Chopsticks Cooking Centre
8A Soares Avenue, Ground Floor
Kowloon, Hong Kong
(852) 2336-8433
Fax (852) 2338-1462
Email: [email protected]

Founded in 1971 by Cecilia Au-Yang to train caterers in the art of Chinese cooking, Chopsticks now offers classes that last one, four, eight and 13 weeks as well as a 17-week teacher training course. Subject matter covers all sorts of dishes including roasts, dim sums, breads and cakes. Tourists are allowed to drop in and join a half day class at the school.

Hong Kong Culinary Schools


----------



## chocolateguru28 (May 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any schools in the Hong Kong area specializing in pastry/baking?


----------



## dianedrey (May 25, 2009)

I am in the process of setting up a relationship with a school in Chengdu China - we will run programs in English for serious students. Please email me at [email protected]


----------

